# Hole in the Wall & Barracuda on a Map?



## TheStegg

Can anyone help locate Barracuda and the Hole in the Wall on a Google Map? I've searched all over this forum, and that's the only thing that seems to be missing from the info about liquor stores in the Emirates. 

If some one who actually knows where these places are will give me their coordinates or location on a map, I'll create a public map for forum members to use. 

For example, I think this is Barracuda? 

25.58736, 55.65137 - Google Maps​
Just go to Google Maps, point to where ever the building is, right click, choose "Directions From Here." That will pop up the directions in the left hand side of Google Maps, and the "From" location will be a set of GPS coordinates, like: 25.58736, 55.65137.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

Barracuda is right next to Dreamland Aqua Park which is signed all the way from Emirates Road. It's something like exit 117 from emirates road but all you need to do is watch out for the brown tourist sign to the aqua park. Once of emirates road keep following the aqua park signs. When you see an old Russian plane to the left of the road you need the first left turn (which is signed Barracuda). 

Sorry can't help with the hole in the wall


----------



## Sunset

Google-map "Barracuda Beach Resort Dubai, United Arab Emirates". What you need to keep in mind is that after you pass the shooting club you will need to get off the main road and take a slip road where there is a "tunnel" that will put you on the road to the resort. Just keep going on that road - it will be a bit of a drive getting to the resort. If you see beer cans and bottles on the side of the road, you will know you are on the right road. LOL


----------



## ShaunDubai

The Hole in the Wall's behind the Ajman Beach Hotel; near the Kempinski, Ajman. Do a U-turn at the Kempinski and go back down the Corniche a couple of hundred yards. Turn right just past the Ajman Beach Hotel and then just drive around the back.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Just drive down the beach road in ajman and stop and asking anyone. Everyone there knows where it is!


----------



## Mr Rossi

If you're buying spirits I would avoid Ajman, heard a few stories about dodgy booze there. I always like looking at the Indian/Oriental shelf at the back of the Barracuda. 10 Dirhams for a bottle of "Highlander" or "Bagpiper" whiskey, mmmmm. Anyway regardless what you buy in Ajman, I'm guessing that's what's in the bottle.


----------



## md000

Alright...since this needed some proper information, I made a map:

Adult beverage shops in the UAE - Google Maps

I like all three and each have their own unique flavor. 

-md000/mike


----------

